# My Lindsey Beam Makes It's First Run



## bretk (May 15, 2008)

Finished! ;D ;D ;D

 Ok, well, I am waiting for the valve to show up to finish the piping, but it's done !

Here are a few pics and I am going to try to upload a video too.

Enjoy, Bret


----------



## zeusrekning (May 15, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. Everything looks to have polished up well. Great work.
Tim


----------



## chuck foster (May 15, 2008)

very nice looking and running engine :bow:

thank you very much for the pictures and video 8)

chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (May 16, 2008)

Bret,

Lovely work you have turned out, you should be proud of it.

Keep it up.

John


----------



## TinkerJohn (May 16, 2008)

Very nice! Beautiful engine. I really like the slow speed action.

TinkerJohn


----------



## rake60 (May 16, 2008)

Now that's a pretty piece of model engineering work!

Very well done!

Rick


----------



## chiliviking (May 16, 2008)

Very interesting design and beautiful work!!!


----------



## bretk (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys! It really is a nice and relaxing hobby, great way to come home and unwind from the stress of a day at work and be creative, and more importantly, answer to no one but yourself ! (and the wife of course :big 

-Bret


----------



## Bogstandard (May 16, 2008)

Bret,

Your little engine is screaming out for one of these

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=536.0

John


----------



## bretk (May 16, 2008)

John,

 Oh YESSSSS !!!!! That is a Saturday morning project if I ever saw one !  ;D

Thanks! -Bret


----------



## CallMeAL (May 17, 2008)

Very nice! and sooo shinny!! Great job and I like the speed it runs at.


----------



## b.lindsey (May 17, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful Bret and far more elegant that the original I must say. Thanks for the pictures and video!!

Bill


----------



## esteam (May 17, 2008)

Very good and shiny engine Bret. Great work. Its speed and sound are fascinating.

Regards

Erdem


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 24, 2008)

Wow Bret. Nice engine!

Eric


----------



## bretk (May 31, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Bret,
> 
> Your little engine is screaming out for one of these
> 
> ...



John, 

Wow, They Don't call you the blingmaster for nothing! How right you were :bow:

Here is a pic of my version of Bog's Chuffer Unfortunatly the vid will have to wait as my camera took a dump and needs replacing. Nothing like the cameras of old that lasted decades.....




It really makes the engine sound nice and adds a nice feature to look at too.

-Bret


----------



## Bogstandard (May 31, 2008)

Nice one Bret, the noisier the merrier.

John


----------

